
ML Yearning. Book draft. 19 chapters. Andrew Ng [pdf] - yazr
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/dc3a7ef4d750c0abfc19202a3/files/93e40657-1adb-4891-94ad-c65dda68061f/Ng_MLY01_02.pdf
======
yazr
Book draft by Andrew Ng. First 19 chapters.

Like much of Ng's work, this is focused on getting practical results (rather
than bleeding edge latest research).

